
Facebook Cambridge Analytica : A timeline of the data hijacking scandal - zahlen
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/10/facebook-cambridge-analytica-a-timeline-of-the-data-hijacking-scandal.html
======
kp1
This is a biased article. Obama mined data from Facebook before anyone ever
did. It was okay for Obama, not okay for Trump?

[http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/19/facebook-trump-obama-
cambr...](http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/19/facebook-trump-obama-cambridge-
data/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDMLtkqDEeI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDMLtkqDEeI)

~~~
microwavecamera
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism)

